# Traditional German Porcelain Pipes



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Fenderman brought up the old-timey German Huntsmans pipe in another thread. After all the time I spent in Germany I only ever saw these pipes for sales in tourist joints but thread inquiry got me to thinking.

The design of the pipe looks like it should smoke clean and dry; it also appears to be an easy one to clean. I bumped an email to an antique clay pipe specialist in the UK for comment. Perhaps she'll bring more to the table.

Is it a fact that nobody here has ever actually smoked one of these classics?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Not me Moo. I've smoked from clay and porcelain and porcelain burns hotter than clay. I figure these were probably just local tradition from the Tyrolese or german Swiss. I mean clays were popular at one time and IMO are horrible to smoke from.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

She sez:

"Ah yes, the Jaeger pipe is the one I thought, a high fired porcelain 
pipe with a sealed glaze finish on it. These tend to condense the smoke 
into the chamber under the bowl and so smoke completely different to the 
porous clays that were made of a lower fired more open clay like those 
in olde world England.

However, this is a design copied all over Europe and there are high 
quality porcelain versions made for the rich and cheapo copies which are 
barely smokeable but really just for hanging up for fun. So even within 
the original style there will be vast changes in how they will smoke, 
what type of clay was used,, what temperature the clay was fired to, 
what wood used for the stem, how the lid is attached 

Would like to participate in your group but alas my time is very limited 
indeed... feel free to attach this e-mail to your posts.

A most excellent book on the subject of pipes that I highly recommend is 
THE INTRIGUING DESIGN OF TOBACCO PIPES by Benedict Goes and available 
from the pipe museum of Amsterdam order online. It covers pipes from all 
over the world and several forms of clays.

regards
Heather"


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Mad Hatter said:


> I mean clays were popular at one time and IMO are horrible to smoke from.


Oh well. That still leaves sporting clays. They're fun.


----------

